# hello for guitar lovers



## shoeless carole (Feb 18, 2014)

this is a holiday maker request ,,, 

going to a folk week in Benalmadena on the 14 March lane: and wondered if anyone would loan my lovely , very appreciative husband a simple guitar for the week ? 

music lovers :hippie::hippie: on a trip out


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

shoeless carole said:


> this is a holiday maker request ,,,
> 
> going to a folk week in Benalmadena on the 14 March lane: and wondered if anyone would loan my lovely , very appreciative husband a simple guitar for the week ?
> 
> music lovers :hippie::hippie: on a trip out


Opposite the bus station in Malaga is a cash converter shop. There are loads of cheap guitars in there. I bought a 12 string really cheap there a few years ago. I live the other side of Malaga which is too far to lend you one of mine.


----------



## shoeless carole (Feb 18, 2014)

Aron said:


> Opposite the bus station in Malaga is a cash converter shop. There are loads of cheap guitars in there. I bought a 12 string really cheap there a few years ago. I live the other side of Malaga which is too far to lend you one of mine.


thank you  that's kind , we will check it out ... shipping guitars isn't practical


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband takes his apart when he flies it to and from Spain - guitars don't like flying apparently!?!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought my Spanish guitar in Benalmadena 41 years ago. I now live in Spain and the guitar is still with me....


----------



## jeffdavies. (Feb 20, 2014)

You are welcome to borrow one of mine but to be honest i would want a deposit of 300 quid...I have lived here 22 yrs and learned the hard way not to fully trust anyone....B.T.W. i live abot 30 mins away from Benalmadena.. so if you are interested let me know...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jeffdavies. said:


> You are welcome to borrow one of mine but to be honest i would want a deposit of 300 quid...I have lived here 22 yrs and learned the hard way not to fully trust anyone....B.T.W. i live abot 30 mins away from Benalmadena.. so if you are interested let me know...


But, would you lend anyone you didn't know a guitar worth 300 quid, regardless of where you were?
The OPs request is a bit bizzare to say the least, but there's no harm asking!


----------



## jeffdavies. (Feb 20, 2014)

Ha... true but if the guitar is only worth 150 it could be a good idea...lets be honest if they are going to a folk festival there will be plenty of instruments he will be able to play..MMM maybe i should have asked for 4oo.. damn..


----------

